# 115V - 240V converters?



## dalts (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi...Im currently in the 3 week holding pattern waiting for my visa living in a hotel in Dubai Marina area. I am from Canada and wanted to know where to get power converters for my TV and computers and stuff. I also wanted to know if there were converters available for USA/Canadian clothes dryers. 

I have so many more questions, but lets just start with this one....

Thx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most computers are compatible. Look at the back and see if it says something like 110v-240v. If it is, just get the plug and its fine. 

For power converters, you can pick them up about anywhere. Word of advice, do not buy a cheap one. Get a reliable one, name brand, especially if your talking about expensive equipment.


----------



## dalts (Feb 2, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Most computers are compatible. Look at the back and see if it says something like 110v-240v. If it is, just get the plug and its fine.
> 
> For power converters, you can pick them up about anywhere. Word of advice, do not buy a cheap one. Get a reliable one, name brand, especially if your talking about expensive equipment.


Thx for your reply...Yes my computer is fine...(bad example). I was thinking more for my LCD TV and washing machine, dryer. I have looked at many electronic stores and they have adapters, but no converters. One person in a store I chatted with advised that I check a hardware store....


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

You'll need to get a really good one. We have one that was brought from over in Canada, however its huge. I really don't know if you'd want to rely on those for your washer/dryer. Many times you're better off getting new ones unfortunately. And careful with some of the adapters you can buy at spinneys/carrefour. A few of ours burnt out and sparked.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

OH I didnt know you were looking for that big of one. I have a 2000 watt converter that was prob about 500 durhams. I dont know about putting one on a washing machine. I would think getting a new set here would be cheaper then brining it over and the converter that your going to need. I brought mine but did buy a small one at geant and they had other ones. The first one I bought kept tripping my breaker. The second one I spent a bit more and its not tripping. I have seen them at other stores as well.


----------



## dalts (Feb 2, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> OH I didnt know you were looking for that big of one. I have a 2000 watt converter that was prob about 500 durhams. I dont know about putting one on a washing machine. I would think getting a new set here would be cheaper then brining it over and the converter that your going to need. I brought mine but did buy a small one at geant and they had other ones. The first one I bought kept tripping my breaker. The second one I spent a bit more and its not tripping. I have seen them at other stores as well.




Thx....

Actually my washer/Dryer are on the boat on the way...(Company paid for shipping)

Thanks for the help gang ;-)


----------



## paulwallett (Sep 25, 2010)

dalts said:


> Thx....
> 
> Actually my washer/Dryer are on the boat on the way...(Company paid for shipping)
> 
> Thanks for the help gang ;-)


Hi,

I am going to be shipping my household furniture etc from the states as was not sure about my washer and dryer, how did yours work out does it work ok with the converter. Choice between selling or keeping.

Paul


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

there are shops in SATWA road , try!


----------



## paulwallett (Sep 25, 2010)

This is from the Voltage shop specific advise on dryers as they pull a different phase supply

Can I connect an American 220 Volt Dryer or other 220 volt American products to a Transformer?
No you cannot connect an American 220 Volt Dryer or other 220 volt american products to a Transformer. Voltage Transformers are made to convert single phase 110 or 220 volt. American 220 volt consists of 2 phase of 110 volt and European 220 volt consists of 1 phase of 220 volt.


This is why I was asking how you found importing your dryer and could you get it to work.

Paul


----------

